# No enciende compresor Mercedes benz E430 M99



## tonni v (Jul 3, 2020)

Buen dia colegas,
El dia de hoy me trajeron a revisar la parte de control del compresor de un auto mercesdes benz E430 modelo 99,
El problema que tiene es que el modulo (adjunto imagen) no manda el comando para que encienda el compresor,
el ventilador si opera correctamente a diferentes velocidades, Al probar el compresor en directo es decir forzando a que opere desde
las terminales este funciona correcto, por lo que considero que el problema esta en el modulo de control que no esta enviando
la señal de encendido, queria saber si hay algun diagrama que me puden indicar? de esta manera puedo completar mi diagnostico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2020)

Presión del gas refrigerante ?
Termostatos ?
Presostatos?


----------



## tonni v (Jul 3, 2020)

Gracias por los interrogantes 2M,
Tienes razón hay que verificar esas variables también,
consideraba solo revisar la parte electrónica o de control,
pero veo qui es necesario checar esas cosas también.

Aunque ya las habian revisado posteriormente verificarando que estaban bien,
por esa razon solo me trajeron el modulo para revisar, me dejaron el carro para probar
el modulo.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 8, 2020)

Si no hay presión de refrigerante el compresor no acopla, o mejor dicho, el modulo no lo hace acoplar, tenes un presostato de baja y otro de alta, controla eso primero.


----------



## tonni v (Jul 9, 2020)

Gracias sergiot, 
te comento que estoy interesado en aprender y mejorar la parte electromecanica del automovil,
por lo que te cuento que estoy empezando, voy a revisar ese sensor que por cierto no tengo idea como es y como se 
mide pero lo voy a buscar y lo medire, adicional me gustaria saber que se necesita de herramientas para empezar en esta
disciplina del auto?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 9, 2020)

Todo depende que parte del automóvil vvas a encarar en las reparaciones, si es la parte mecánica, electronica o calefacción y aire acondicionado. Lo que tenés que buscar se llama presostato, suele estar en la cañería del aire o en el mismo compresor, se miden con tester ya que son llaves que cambian de estado según la presión del gas.


----------



## tonni v (Jul 10, 2020)

Sergiot me interesa la toda la parte electronica calefacción y aire acondicionado, quiero adquirir conocimiento suficiente en esas cosas
con dos ideas, la primera es para reparar la segunda es implmentar una targeta que cumpla el roll de computadora.

Tomando el tema, según entiendo, el gas o refrigerante cuándo llega a su presión esa misma presión permite activar el compresor esto por medio
del comando o señal que envio el modulo de control o en otras palabras al momento de presional el boton de AC?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2020)

el sensor de RPM


----------



## tonni v (Jul 23, 2020)

Buena tarde colegas, 
Les comparto el diagrama de AC del vehículo, resalte en color verde la linea de alimentación del compresor,
el problema es el mismo no hay aire frió en el interior del vehículo, solamente si se manda a +12VDC esa linea verde con esto si funciona
el compresor y hay aire frió, lo curioso es que el compresor es alimentado directamente por el modulo de control, es decir el cable de alimentación esta punto a punto de compresor hacia modulo de control, abrir el modulo de control y encontré un RLE pero esto no es para controlar el compresor por lo que quiere decir que el compresor es controlado por algún semiconductor pero no me parece una buena practica de diseño,
aun estoy revisando esa linea que llega a la tarjeta electrónica del modulo de control. Tengo la idea que es probable que el modulo de control no esta mandando a encender el compresor porque hay alguna condición que no se esta cumpliendo, pero nose a ciencia cierta que revisar pero continuare investigando, en el diagrama hay un sensor "Refrigerant temperature sensor" que hay que revisar por lo que procederé y estaré comentando avances, si hay alguna sugerencia gracias


----------



## bacte (Ene 16, 2021)

Doy por echo que le habeis realizado una diagnosis al coche
Compruebale el presostato de alta.
Es el que va colocado en el tubo fino que sale del compresor.
Me imagino que le habras comprobado los fusibles

Si el presostato esta bien mira a ver las sondas de temperatura del coche.la exterior y la interior,suelen estar colocadas en el paragolpes delantero o en un retovisor , si la sonda exterior te lee mal y dice que tienes menos temperatura que la que tu le pides nunca mandara la señal para que arranque el compresor.
Tambien le puedes comprobar el rele de mando del compresor


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2021)

Dice que no hay relé que hay un transistor, cosa lógica por el elevado número de maniobras que hará.
Ese transistor debe de ser "gordo" y bastante "visble" sería cuestión de verificarlo y si le llega una señal de activación a la base/puerta/terminal de control.


----------



## bacte (Ene 16, 2021)

Si no lo habeis echo padsrle una diagnosis con el obd y a ver que te dice en el circuito del clima
A veces , con borrarle los fallos vuelve a funcionar todo correctamente

O te puede indicar por donde tienes que mirar
Pasasela y me dices que te pone


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2021)

El mío decía que funcionaba todo... Pero frío no daba


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 17, 2021)

Ya se fijaron si activa la polea magnética. (o sea el embrague) ... conectándola directamente a la bateria ¿?¿¿


----------



## tonni v (Ene 20, 2021)

cuervobrujo probé conectarla directamente a la batería y uffale, me dio más alarmas que no se eliminaron, en este caso no lo recomiendo, 
te comento que al cambiar el modulo (adjunte foto) volvió a funcionar el AC del vehículo, quise reparar ese modulo pero no encontré los diagramas del mismo.

Gracias,


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 20, 2021)

Si.. pero tenias que haber probado desconectado del vehículo .....  
Ósea es como probar el compresor fuera.. solo es para escuchar si el magneto acopla.. el clásico clic, en la polea
y sin el vehículo en contacto..... o desconectado de la bateria.


----------



## tonni v (Ene 20, 2021)

De hecho activo el compresor (el aire no enfrió muy poco), pero como que la computadora no lo ve bien y por eso dio muchas alarmas,


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 20, 2021)

tonni v dijo:


> De hecho activo el compresor (el aire no enfrió muy poco), pero como que la computadora no lo ve bien y por eso dio muchas alarmas,



No conozco ningún auto que marque errores porque el equipo enfríe poco, aunque si porque detecte que hay 12v en el compresor cuando el auto claramente le esta diciendo que no se active. Peugeot, por ejemplo, después de la cuarta vez (creo que era) que detecta una anomalía como esa directamente desactiva/anula la salida.

Ademas, *jamas*, se debe probar un compresor alimentándolo externamente con el auto en marcha (Solo si se sabe exactamente bien que es lo que se esta haciendo, pero es un gran *NO, NO*). Si la electrónica no tiene en cuenta esa posibilidad, la presión se va a disparar por las nubes, con suerte explota la válvula de seguridad descargando el gas y bajando la presión, eso en el mejor caso.


----------



## bacte (Ene 21, 2021)

Se conectan los electroventiladores del motor??
Si no se conectan el presostato de alta se queda abierto y no funciona

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 21, 2021

El rele devlos electrovenriladores. Auele esyar cerca devla bateria


----------



## tonni v (Ene 21, 2021)

Switichxxi no se hacen pruebas teniendo en movimiento el carro eso JAMAS, bueno como indicabas si sabe lo que se esta haciendo. 
Lo que sucedió en su momento es que le dabas desde el modulo encender al AC pero nada, esto era porque el modulo internamente no mandaba la señal, para comprobar que el compresor funcionaba y a la vez comprobar que si había aire fresco, lo que se hizo fue enviarle directamente el positivo 12vdc al compresor, y con esto se comprobó que si funcionaba el compresor y que si producía aire fresco aunque no al 100, pero quizás por ser marcas muy delicadas esta prueba producía muchas alarmas en el software (se conecto la pc al auto). Pero se resolvió cambiando el modulo antes indicado.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 21, 2021)

Pido disculpas, me exprese mal. Debí decir "con el motor del auto andando" (El auto se queda quieto).


----------

